# Unexpected sling mail???? Bill has went and done it again



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

.

I would consider this the Ultimate trio of slingshots..

In my opinion, this set of 3 Slingshot's is perfect for beginners all the way through to highly experienced shooters. The ergonomics of the handle is as comfortable as they come. When I put this set of bands on, I thought they seemed a little strong for my taste, but I was amazed how well they paired with these slingshots. Thank you Bill and Daranda


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow that is the perfect slingshot, congratulations my friend. Even more eager to get my hands on the TTF version that's in the post lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Tom, and have fun Man!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome Tom,
I got three headed my way too. Now I'm really stoked.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t wait to hear your opinion Mars


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, great review. looped tuber coming my way soon.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great choice Hoggy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

What are the widths for the 3 fork versions?

I also posted this on the General Forum but the information would be good to have in both places for the history file.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Hope this helps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Tag. It's a bit difficult to read the ruler. Would you say the OTT is 3 1/2", the TTF is 3 1/4" and the looper 3 3/4"? Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice :thumbsup:

Perhaps some shooting with these next week...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice :thumbsup:

Perhaps some shooting with these next week...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Tag. It's a bit difficult to read the ruler. Would you say the OTT is 3 1/2", the TTF is 3 1/4" and the looper 3 3/4"? Please correct if I am wrong.


I just measured the fork widths on mine.

TTF - 80mm (3.15 inches)

OTT - 86mm (3.38 inches)

Tuber - 96.9mm (3.82 inches)


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Tag. It's a bit difficult to read the ruler. Would you say the OTT is 3 1/2", the TTF is 3 1/4" and the looper 3 3/4"? Please correct if I am wrong.


I just measured the fork widths on mine.

TTF - 80mm (3.15 inches)

OTT - 86mm (3.38 inches)

Tuber - 96.9mm (3.82 inches)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Kaw Kan


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Kaw Kan


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was asked by a Forum member whom I respect very much, which of the ultimate three slingshots I liked best. I like them all equally, but if I had to pick just one it would be












1. The fork tips are close to my hand which helps ME control the pressure on my hand when pulling back the bands. 2. The flat area where the bands are tied is genius as far as I'M concerned.






. My opinions of this slingshot is what works best for ME.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I was asked by a Forum member whom I respect very much, which of the ultimate three slingshots I liked best. I like them all equally, but if I had to pick just one it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those low forks looks really wrist friendly :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I was asked by a Forum member whom I respect very much, which of the ultimate three slingshots I liked best. I like them all equally, but if I had to pick just one it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those low forks looks really wrist friendly :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those lower forks definitely make it easier to use a variety of different band strengths.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Really looking forward to shooting mine! Will have them in hand Monday!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am considering a tube shooter, can you give me a solid review on it?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you are referring to the Aluminum tube shooter, It is one of Bills best slingshots ever.????


















toal length is approximately 4-1/2 inches width at top of the forks is approximately 3 inches Hope this helps


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I am referring to the new Taurus Looper I am looking for a review on it is it good or not?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bill really doesn't make a bad shooter. I've owned a lot of his slingshots through the years and all were good designs. The Ranger being my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes the looped tuber shoots very well???? I have said several times, that I like the end of the forks closer to my hand, but with the way Bill designed the handle the lip stabilizes the pressure of light to heavy tubes.












. The tuber is 3.75 wide forks outside and 4.875 length. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the looped tuber.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Tag.... Do you pull the tubes OTT or around-the-outside (TTF) on that frame? It looks like it can be shot either way but I'm not sure..... thanks


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

My trio just arrived, and I will be at the Post Office @ 8:00 am if I survive the night. Ya never know.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

nu. I've only shot mine OTT, you have a good point, but I'm not qualified to say since I don't shoot TTF.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm really excited for my taurus looper now! I've shooting some 1745 and 2050 (only because I can, I don't hunt, I just like to shoot big lead sometimes and destroy stuff ), but shooting thumb brace with my pocket thunder (as much as I love it), gives me pains in my thumb joint. I can draw and aim just fine, it's just the pressure on my thumb to support the frame. With the swell and low forks on the taurus I think this will eleviate this!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Also I like the idea of squared fork tips on a loop shooter, it will give me more of a reference to keep the frame perfectly horizontal. Looks like a well designed frame

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Had a chance to shoot my mini taurus OTT for the first time yesterday, and wow what a slingshot!! Bill Hays has definitely done it again! Custom fit and feel for a very reasonable price! Would not hesitate to recommend for both new shooters and experienced shooters alike.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I just ordered a TTF. I will post some reviews as soon as it comes. Really excited about this one. And happy its actually in stock!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

What's the best way to tie the bands on theTTF?


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

What's the best way to tie the bands on theTTF?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lpdvolvoz, I will PM you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lpdvolvoz, I will PM you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a picture of the Smart Ties that Pocket Predator sells. They definitely make attaching bands a whole lot easier.






. Bill not only sells them at a great price, He tells you how to make them????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you go to Pocket Predators website and click on F.A.Q and scroll down to smart ties, Bill shows how to use the smart ties. I tried to transfer the video to this post, but No luck. Hope this helps


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag said:


> I was asked by a Forum member whom I respect very much, which of the ultimate three slingshots I liked best. I like them all equally, but if I had to pick just one it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tag.. I should have one just like it in the mail today!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it. Hope you enjoy


----------

